# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  AR111 fixtures up for grabs

## DaveORyan

I have several dozen black Edison Price AR111 fixtures for the Sightline S track system that my institution can no longer use. Does anybody want them? Located in NW Arkansas

----------

